# 13" Supremes on 64 Impala how would they look ?



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Im thinking about putting some 13" Supremes on my 64 Impala SS 

Your opinion on how they would look ?

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/USW-48-3709R/?rtype=10


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Post pics of your car.


----------



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

real smooth


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REVELATION13_@Dec 26 2010, 07:30 PM~19426974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.  I would not put Supremes on it. Looks great the way it is.


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah i would stick with the Wires homeboy  

Hey ted,

Funny thing I noticed, his wires and spinner combo look exactly like your avi. I couldnt believe the resemblance.  

But anyway I think wire look better on the 64


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REVELATION13_@Dec 26 2010, 09:30 PM~19426974
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean. looks good on the wires, but if you wanna be different.......


----------



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Dec 27 2010, 08:27 AM~19429859
> *Yeah i would stick with the Wires homeboy
> 
> Hey ted,
> ...



13" 100 Spoke Daytons with bunny ear knock off and black Dayton checkered flags


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if you gettem pm me price on your current wires


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REVELATION13_@Dec 27 2010, 11:57 AM~19431579
> *13" 100 Spoke Daytons with bunny ear knock off and black Dayton checkered flags
> *


They look good.  Personally, the only thing that would be better would be 72's with black spokes. Just the spokes. People go overboard on color matched rims these days. :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REVELATION13_@Dec 26 2010, 08:30 PM~19426974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck Supremes. Level the ass out and call it a day.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

it looks good how it is i wouldnt change the wheels


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd stay with the wires. IMO Impala's look better with wires and 60's and early 70's Buicks look better with Supremes


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 27 2010, 08:34 AM~19429896
> *clean.  looks good on the wires, but if you wanna be different.......
> 
> *


IT'S UP TO YOU HOMIE DO WHAT YOU LIKE :biggrin: JUST DO IT TO CHANGE IT UP EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE  HERES A COUPLE OF PICS TO HELP YOU OUT


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 27 2010, 04:57 PM~19433742
> *They look good.    Personally, the only thing that would be better would be 72's with black spokes.  Just the spokes.  People go overboard on color matched rims these days.  :biggrin:
> *


 x2


----------



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 27 2010, 10:49 PM~19436566
> *IT'S UP TO YOU HOMIE DO WHAT YOU LIKE :biggrin: JUST DO IT TO CHANGE  IT UP EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE  HERES A COUPLE OF PICS TO HELP YOU OUT
> 
> 
> ...



Is That your White 64 ? Clean

If it is or isnt send me a link to some more pictures Thanks


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

Grab a set its nice to switch things up. Put stocks on put wires on put supremes on switch it up.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REVELATION13_@Dec 28 2010, 05:35 PM~19442645
> *Is That your White 64 ? Clean
> 
> If it is or isnt send me a link to some more pictures Thanks
> *


NOT MINE I'M A 67 GUY  BUT DO A SEARCH WITH "RIDES WITH SUPREMES" OR JUST TYPE IN "SUPREMES" AND SCROLL DOWN UNTIL YOU THE SUPREMES TOPIC OR GO INTO THE OLD SCHOOL PICS TOPIC ALOT IN THERE TOO 



> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Dec 28 2010, 05:40 PM~19442679
> *Grab a set its nice to switch things up. Put stocks on put wires on put supremes on switch it up.
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I DO :biggrin: I GOT SOME 72 D'S, 30 SPOKE STARWIRES ON FAT W/W REMINGTONS, AND I'M JUST WAITING ON SOME TIRES SO I CAN ROLL MY STOCKS  WHO KNOWS MAYBE SOME SUPREMES ARE NEXT


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 28 2010, 08:18 PM~19444099
> *NOT MINE I'M A 67 GUY   BUT DO A SEARCH WITH "RIDES WITH SUPREMES" OR JUST TYPE IN "SUPREMES" AND SCROLL DOWN UNTIL YOU THE SUPREMES TOPIC OR GO INTO THE OLD SCHOOL PICS TOPIC ALOT IN THERE TOO
> YEAH THATS WHAT I DO :biggrin: I GOT SOME 72 D'S, 30 SPOKE STARWIRES ON FAT W/W REMINGTONS, AND I'M JUST WAITING ON SOME TIRES SO I CAN ROLL MY STOCKS  WHO KNOWS MAYBE SOME SUPREMES ARE NEXT
> *


I've seen your ride with the starwires SICK


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Dec 28 2010, 10:05 PM~19445324
> *I've seen your ride with the starwires SICK
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Dec 28 2010, 06:40 PM~19442679
> *Grab a set its nice to switch things up. Put stocks on put wires on put supremes on switch it up.
> *


x3 It's always nice to change the whole look of the ride with a simple wheel swap  Supremes look good on Impala's too


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


209impala said:


> IT'S UP TO YOU HOMIE DO WHAT YOU LIKE :biggrin: JUST DO IT TO CHANGE IT UP EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE  HERES A COUPLE OF PICS TO HELP YOU OUT


 
Damn I really like this look
I may go this route with my 64


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

SMR64SS said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Damn I really like this look
> I may go this route with my 64


 
:buttkick:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

209impala said:


> IT'S UP TO YOU HOMIE DO WHAT YOU LIKE :biggrin: JUST DO IT TO CHANGE IT UP EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE  HERES A COUPLE OF PICS TO HELP YOU OUT


 
I wonder if those supremes are 13s or 14s ?????


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

spokes look 100x better, i think the supremes are ugly


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Ragtop Ted said:


> They look good.  Personally, the only thing that would be better would be 72's with black spokes. Just the spokes. People go overboard on color matched rims these days. :biggrin:


:h5:


----------

